# Halloween 2022



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

Here is what I was able to put together for this year. I had a static zombie I was building but didn’t have time to finish it. It’ll have to be completed for next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a GREAT set up


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

Hairazor said:


> That is a GREAT set up


Thanks Hairrazor!!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

I really like that! Is it set up on your porch? It's hard to tell with the siding framing it on the left and right. Do you have any pics from a bit farther out, and maybe some night pics? I can see you have lights, but curious how it looked at night too. So many haunts I've seen look fantastic at night, but not so pretty during the day. Yours already looks great during the day, so I'm curious about how you made it pop at night. 😁


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It’s like a scene in a horror movie - well done!


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> I really like that! Is it set up on your porch? It's hard to tell with the siding framing it on the left and right. Do you have any pics from a bit farther out, and maybe some night pics? I can see you have lights, but curious how it looked at night too. So many haunts I've seen look fantastic at night, but not so pretty during the day. Yours already looks great during the day, so I'm curious about how you made it pop at night. 😁


Yes this is on our balcony at our apartment. This is our last year here. We are moving across country to a house. It’ll probably be a small display next year due to the size of the yard we’ll have. I’ll have to look through and see if I do have some night pics. I thought I did take some🤔


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Holy cow! Great job! If this is just a balcony I can hardly wait to see what you do with a house!! 🎃


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great setup and awesome looking zombies.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

That is excellent. Where did you get the cemetery backdrop? I really don't see any creases in it at all.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Greg G said:


> That is excellent. Where did you get the cemetery backdrop? I really don't see any creases in it at all.


I agree. It's pretty cool. Looks like this one to me... https://www.amazon.com/Loccor-Graveyard-Backdrop-Halloween-Decorations/dp/B098S844NR. Hope this helps.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> I agree. It's pretty cool. Looks like this one to me... https://www.amazon.com/Loccor-Graveyard-Backdrop-Halloween-Decorations/dp/B098S844NR. Hope this helps.


Yeah, that's what I need to replace my plastic backdrop with.


----------



## The Gill-Man (Jul 16, 2014)

Great job!!! Love it!!!!!


----------

